# Not a Tremper Albino????



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Well i dont know!!

I studying lots of pictures and asking a few people online i was convinced i had a tremper hybino and a Raptor which was bought as a Raptor but to my amazment look what popped up this morning.

If not a tremper who is the imposter???


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Eye shot


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Phil75 said:


> Eye shot
> 
> image


those are tremper eyes : victory: maybe the RAPTOR is a RADAR?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Top of my head either,

Your "Talbino hypo" is a Ralbino hypo.

Or,

Your new hatchling is a really dark Talbino.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm also suspecting that the RAPTOR may be a RADAR.

But you are right, they do both look tremper and the baby is def normal which shouldn't happen...

Theres no chance you could have mixed the eggs up? Or was the female mated last year (retained sperm)?


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

The Raptor was bought last year from Kempton park from a guy selling lots of Raptors. The box said reptilebreeder.co.uk. So i think this should def be a raptor.

The male albino im not sure but his eyes were more beige when i bought him a few years ago, breeder unknown.

No mix up on the eggs keep vey strict records and the raptor has been in quaratine since kempton park so i doubt there was retain sperm and she was to small to breed then anyway.

I am thinking that the male might be a rainwater.

I have some hypo hets from the male hopefully they will give me an albino.

Will anyone be able to tell me from the hatchlings what albino they are?????

Thanx for all your replys

Phil


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hatchlings were incubated between 87.9 and 90.1 so i dont think they are dark albinos.


----------



## cathycustard (Oct 4, 2009)

The male looks much more rainwater than radar. I have some rainwaters and he is similar in colour.

You'll have some very interesting hets from these. You got a good deal on a rainwater if thats the case too!


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

cathycustard said:


> The male looks much more rainwater than radar. I have some rainwaters and he is similar in colour.
> 
> You'll have some very interesting hets from these. You got a good deal on a rainwater if thats the case too!


I only paid £60 for the males albino 3 years ago. I have now been to the pet store where i bought him. I have traced him back to a company in canada. He was imported as a breeding male. While the records dont show what albino he is everyone concerned thinks he is a rainwater.
As for the hets, i think they will be triple het for tremper, rainwater and eclipse. I read on leopard gecko wiki that it is frowned upon to cross albinos. Does anyone know why?

Phil


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Phil75 said:


> I only paid £60 for the males albino 3 years ago. I have now been to the pet store where i bought him. I have traced him back to a company in canada. He was imported as a breeding male. While the records dont show what albino he is everyone concerned thinks he is a rainwater.
> As for the hets, i think they will be triple het for tremper, rainwater and eclipse. I read on leopard gecko wiki that it is frowned upon to cross albinos. Does anyone know why?
> 
> Phil


Just because it "muddies the waters". As Rainwater and Tremper albino can be hard to distinguish, having hets of both can make it difficult to accurately identify offspring.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Phil75 said:


> I read on leopard gecko wiki that it is frowned upon to cross albinos. Does anyone know why?


Well, take note of your confusion getting normal-looking babies from what you'd assumed were a pair of Trempers.

If you cross albinos, you get normals that are het for both strains. If you breed those babies together, you'll get albinos - but it may be very very difficult to tell what strain they are (or whether they are homozygous for BOTH strains) ... and most folk who are buying breeders don't want that uncertainty.


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Ssthisto said:


> Well, take note of your confusion getting normal-looking babies from what you'd assumed were a pair of Trempers.
> 
> If you cross albinos, you get normals that are het for both strains. If you breed those babies together, you'll get albinos - but it may be very very difficult to tell what strain they are (or whether they are homozygous for BOTH strains) ... and most folk who are buying breeders don't want that uncertainty.


Thankyou for your reply.

My lesson has been learnt when buying morphs to be certain were morph they are before entering any breeding. Fortunatley most of the leos i have mated are just hypos and he only mated with one tremper giving me 8 fertile eggs. These as you say are het for both albino strains, i wont be breeding these hets together and of cousre will be careful were they are homed giving there new owner maximum details of there breeding.

Phil


----------

